# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  क्या आप गिटार बजाना सीखना चाहते है ?

## mzone420

:music: *दोस्तों कहते है संगीत में जादू होता है. मुझे तो लगता है जिसने भी ये कहा है उसने बिलकुल सही कहा है...आपको क्या लगता है??* :music:

 :bloom: इस सूत्र में मैं आपको acoustic guitar से सम्बंधित कुछ महत्वपूर्ण बाते बताऊंगा, आशा करता हू की ये आपके काम आएंगी....

एक बात और बता दूँ दोस्तों मैं खुद अभी नया ही हूँ guitar playing में.. तो यदि मुझसे कोई त्रुटि हो जाती है तो उसके लिए पहले से ही क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ......  :bloom:

----------


## mzone420

तो दोस्तों आगाज़ करते है इस सूत्र का मेरे अपने गिटार से....

मेरे पास है Pluto HW41CE guitar-- ये एक Electro Acoustic गिटार है..

:down:

----------


## mzone420

*दोस्तों सबसे पहले मैं आपको बताऊंगा की एक नया गिटार कैसे खरीदें??*

----------


## sanjeetspice

सुरु करो दोस्त

----------


## mzone420

> सुरु करो दोस्त



*
दोस्त थोड़ी सी प्रतिछा करो... पहले मुझे ms word पर लिख लेने दो ..फिर पोस्ट करूँगा...

वैसे भी सब्र का फल मीठा देने की ही कोशिश करूँगा....

इंतज़ार कराने के लिए क्षमा चाहता हूँ..... *

----------


## mzone420

*गिटार खरीदने से पहले निम्न बातो का ध्यान अवश्य रखे....
•	गिटार खरीदने में ज़ल्दबाज़ी तो बिलकुल ना करें. ऐसा ना सोचे की आज मैं गिटार लेकर  ही घर जाऊंगा.
•	दूसरी महत्वपूर्ण बात आप गिटार खरीदने से पहले अच्छी तरह से रिसर्च कर लें.. चाहे तो आप अपने किसी अनुभवी दोस्त से पूछें या नेट खंगाले.
•	और जो तीसरी बात है वो ये है की आप क्रेता हैं किसी भी हालत में विक्रेता क अपने ऊपर हावी ना होने दें. खरीदना या ना खरीदना आपकी अपनी मर्ज़ी है.*

----------


## mzone420

*Music Store में क्या करें?* 
•	सबसे पहले आप अपने मनपसंद गिटार को चुनिए फिर दुकानदार से कहिये की आपको एक stool  और एक  pick चाहिए
•	दुकान में आप वैसे ही गिटार Play करिये जैसा आप घर पर हों. आप ये मत देखिये की आप कहाँ खड़े हैं. आपको जो भी आता है वो ही बजाये. याद रखिये आप वहाँ  guitar खरीदने गए हैं किसी को impress करने नहीं. अक्सर ऐसे स्टोर में काफी लोग होते है जो काफी अनुभवी होते है और वो नये बंदे को देखकर उनको इम्प्रेस करना चाहते है और वो कोई मस्त सी धुन बजा देते है जिससे आप कुछ दब से जाते हैं. उन्हें भूल जाइये और उनकी तरफ ध्यान भी मत दीजिए...

----------


## mzone420

•	 आपको जितना भी समय चाहिए उतना ही लीजिए. गिटार को अच्छी तरह से बजकर देखिये. ये भी देखिये कहीं उसके  strings buzzing तो नहीं कर रहे हैं या कही कोई strings  mute तो नहीं है.
•	दुकानदार को अच्छी तरह से समझा दीजिए की आपको क्या चाहिए जिससे दोनों क समय बच सके. उसे कभी ये मत समझने दीजिए की आपको ये गिटार बहुत पसंद आ रहा है. उससे ये जातिये की आपने ऐसा ही दूसरा गिटार दूसरे दूकान पर भी देखा है. और हाँ मोलभाव खूब करें और उससे पहले ये भी तय कर लें की उस गिटार के साथ और क्या क्या मिलेगा ? वो उसके साथ case देगा या नहीं और ये भी पूछें की  cases hardshell होगा या softshell.

----------


## mzone420

•	एक बात और याद रखें की वो हमेशा आपको महंगा वाला बेचने की कोशिश करेगा क्यूकी इसमें ज्यादा मुनाफा होगा और ये भी जरुरी नहीं की जो महंगा हो वोही अच्छा हो.
•	मैंने पहले ही बताया है की मोलभाव खूब करें शर्म ना करें उससे छूट देने की बात करें   
._
ये तो कुछ बातें थी उनके लिए जो थोडा बहुत बजाना जानते है... अप बारी है उनकी जो कुछ भी नहीं जानते है गिटर के बारे में.. वो कैसे खरीदें??_

----------


## mzone420

क्या बात है दोस्तों कोई कमेन्ट ही नहीं???

----------


## mzone420

_अब जरा इस चित्र पर गौर फरमाइए इसमें स्ट्रिंग ३ पर तो ० है, इसका क्या मतलब होगा ??
इसका मतलब आपको तीसरी स्ट्रिंग ओपन प्ले करनी है, मतलब कही भी कोई अंगुली तीसरे स्ट्रिंग पर नहीं रखनी है.
_

----------


## mzone420

_अब अगला टॉपिक होगा "Chords और Tablature"_

----------


## mzone420

_उम्मीद करता हूँ, कि कुछ तो समझ में आ रहा होगा आप लोगों के मित्रों......_

----------


## Parbat

बोहोत बढ़िया जा रहे हो जोन भाई. कृपया आगे बढे.

----------


## Teach Guru

भाई मुझे एक हसीना थी एक दीवाना (फिल्म-कर्ज ) गाने का Chords चाहिए

----------


## mzone420

> बोहोत बढ़िया जा रहे हो जोन भाई. कृपया आगे बढे.


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## mzone420

> भाई मुझे एक हसीना थी एक दीवाना (फिल्म-कर्ज ) गाने का Chords चाहिए


मित्र आपकी डिमांड मैं आज अवश्य पूरी करता, पर जरा बाहर जाने के कारण विलम्ब हुआ.. आज दोपहर तक आपकी डिमांड अवश्य पूरी करने कि कोशिस करूँगा..
वैसे ये गाना गिटार पर प्ले करना बहुत ही आसान है..

----------


## mzone420

*Chords और Tablature*:-

_वास्तव में कोर्ड्स एक नंबरों के सेट के रूप में होता है जो आपको बताता है की कौन से फ्रेट को प्ले करना है और कौन से नहीं करना है. नीचे के चित्र में आप देख सकते है की A major chord एक टेबल पर कैसे होता है....
_



_इस फोटो में आप देख सकते है कि स्ट्रिंग नंबर ६ पर X बना है, इसका मतलब इसे छूना नहीं है, और स्ट्रिंग नंबर १ और ५ पर O लिखा है, इसका मतलब ये दोनों स्ट्रिंग ओपनली प्ले होंगे, सरल शब्दों में कहें तो इन दोनों स्ट्रिंग पर किसी भी फ्रेट पर अंगुलियाँ नहीं रखनी है और स्ट्रिंग नंबर २,३,४ तीनो पर लिखा है २, MEANS इन तीनों स्ट्रिंग्स पर फ्रेट नंबर २ पर अपनी अंगुलियाँ रखनी है. _

----------


## mzone420

> भाई मुझे एक हसीना थी एक दीवाना (फिल्म-कर्ज ) गाने का Chords चाहिए


_

याद रखिएगा NC= NO CHORDS 
Intro 


NC.........G...................Ab 
Ik Hasiinaa Thii, Ik Diivaanaa Thaa


G..........................Ab..... G...... Ab...Bb.....Cm
Kyaa Umar, Kyaa Samaa, Kyaa Zamaa..naa    Thaa..aaaa...aaa  ...

Cm..........G.....................................  ........Ab 
Ik Hasiinaa Thii (hasina thi), Ik Diivaanaa Thaa (divaana tha)

G..........................Ab..... G.... Ab...Bb.....Cm
Kyaa Umar, Kyaa Samaa, Kyaa Zamaa..naa  Thaa..aaaa...aaa  ...



NC........Ab...............G
Ek Din Vo Mile, Roz Milane Lage

G.............Ab.................G.
Phir Muhabbat Huii, Bas Qayaamat Huii

NC...Cm
Kho Gaye Tum Kahaa.N, Sun Ke Ye Daasataa.N

Cm
Log Hairaan Hai.N, Kyo.N Kii An_Jaan Hai.N

Cm.............Ab..................G.......
Ishq Kii Vo Galii, Baat Jisakii Chalii

Cm (Strum the strings with a hard first stroke)
Us Galii Me.N Meraa Aanaa, Jaanaa Thaa

Cm............G.........Cm.................
Ik Hasiinaa Thii, Ik Diivaanaa Thaa  ...

Cm 
Kyaa Umar thi, Kyaa Samaa tha, Kyaa Zamanaa  Thaa

Cm............G.........Cm.................
Ik Hasiinaa Thii, Ik Diivaanaa Thaa  ...

(strumming changes for the following part, single down strokes, 
lift you left hand before completion of each stroke)
NC..............G.................................  ........ 
Us Hasiin Ne Kahaa, Us Hasiin Ne Kahaa, Suno Jaan\-E\-Vafaa

G
Ye Falaq Ye Zamii.N, Tere Bin Kuchh Nahii.N

...........Ab.........G.......Ab.................G  ......
Tujhape Maratii Huu.N Mai.N, Pyaar Karatii Huu.N Mai.N

.......Ab.......G........Ab.........G
Baat Kuchh Aur Thii, Vo Nazar Chor Thii

NC................Ab.....G................Cm 
Usake Dil Me.N Chhupii, Chaahat Aur Garzii Thii

Cm 
Pyaar Kaa, To Faqat, Ik Bahaanaa Thaa

Cm............G.........Cm.................
Ik Hasiinaa Thii, Ik Diivaanaa Thaa  ...



NC.........Ab..................
Bevafaa Yaar Ne, Apane Mahabuub Se



Csus2
Aisaa Dhokhaa Kiyaa
    - Dhokhaa, Dhokhaa, Dhokhaa, Dhokhaa -

Csus2................Csus2
Aisaa Dhokhaa Kiyaa, Zahar Usako Diyaa
- Dhokhaa, Dhokhaa, Dhokhaa, Dhokhaa -Dhokaaaaaaaaa

Cm
Roo roo roo roo...roo roo roo roo.. roo roo roo roo rooooooo

Cm...................G.................Cm
Roo roo roo roo roooooooo....ru ru ru rooo rooooo


Ab..........G
Mar Gayaa, Vo Javaa.N


.....Ab....G....Cm
Ab Suno Daasataa.N

Cm..............Ab......................G........
Janm Le Kar Kahii.N, Phir Vo Pahu.Nchaa Vahii.N

G.............Ab................Cm
Shaql An_Jaan Kii, Aqal Hairaan Kii

Cm
Saamanaa Jab Huaa, Phir Vahii Sab Huaa (twice)

.......G.......Cm.........G........Cm.......
Usakaa Ye Farz Thaa, Usape Ye Qarz Thaa

Cm............ Ab.....G....Ab...Cm
Farz Ko, Qarz Apanaa, Nibhaanaa Thaa

Ab........G..........Cm
Laaaa...Laaaa....Laaaaa

Cm
La la la la....la la la la...la la la la laaaaaaa

Cm...........G......................Cm
La la la la laaaaaa.....la la la laaaa..laaaa_

_
और ये रहे ओरिजनल टैब ._

E-------------------------------
B-7-5-7-8---7-5-7-8---7-5-7-8-5-
G-------------------------------
D-------------------------------
A-------------------------------
E-------------------------------

E---------------------------
B-4/5-5---7-4---4-5-7-6/7-5-
G-------6-------------------
D---------------------------
A---------------------------
E---------------------------

E--777-555-------------
B----------8-7-8-7-5-7-
G----------------------
D----------------------
A----------------------
E----------------------

E-------------7-10-10s12s10--7-7--|-12-12-14-10-10-12-7-7-10----7-7-7-7-|-7--------
B--888-8-8-10---------------------|--------------------------10---------|---10-9-8-
G---------------------------------|-------------------------------------|----------
D---------------------------------|-------------------------------------|----------
A---------------------------------|-------------------------------------|----------
E---------------------------------|-------------------------------------|----------

E-------------7-10-10s12s10--7-7---12-12-14-10-10-12-7-7-10----7-7-7-7--
B--888-8-8-10-----------------------------------------------10----------
G-----------------------------------------------------------------------
D-----------------------------------------------------------------------
A-----------------------------------------------------------------------
E-----------------------------------------------------------------------

FAST PART

E-15-14-15-14-12-14-12-14-15-14-12-15-14-12-14-12---
B---------------------------------------------------
G---------------------------------------------------
D---------------------------------------------------
A---------------------------------------------------
E---------------------------------------------------

E-14-12-14-12-10-12-10-12-14-12-10-14-12-10-12-10---
B---------------------------------------------------
G---------------------------------------------------
D---------------------------------------------------
A---------------------------------------------------
E---------------------------------------------------

E-12-10-12-10-8-10-8-10-12-10-8-12-10-8-10-8--------
B---------------------------------------------------
G---------------------------------------------------
D---------------------------------------------------
A---------------------------------------------------
E---------------------------------------------------

E--7-77-7-7-7s8s7----7-8-7------
B-----------------10-------10-8-
G-------------------------------
D-------------------------------
A-------------------------------
E-------------------------------

----------


## Teach Guru

> _
> 
> याद रखिएगा NC= NO CHORDS 
> Intro 
> 
> 
> NC.........G...................Ab 
> Ik Hasiinaa Thii, Ik Diivaanaa Thaa
> 
> ...




धन्यवाद मित्र............

----------


## mzone420

> धन्यवाद मित्र............



आपका स्वागत है मित्र...

----------


## jism0072000

मैंने बांसुरी बजानी सीखनी है क्या आप मेरी मदद करोगे

----------


## mzone420

> मैंने बांसुरी बजानी सीखनी है क्या आप मेरी मदद करोगे


*माफ़ करना मित्र..  बांसुरी के विषय में मुझे कोई जानकारी नहीं है..
पर उम्मीद करता हूँ की ये वेब साईट आपकी काफी मदद कर सकती है..*

वेब साईट

----------


## Teach Guru

*लगे रहो भाई ............बहुत बढ़िया|*

----------


## mzone420

> *लगे रहो भाई ............बहुत बढ़िया|*



शुकिया भाई... ऐसे ही उत्साह बढ़ाते रहिये 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> *ये वाला विडियो भी बहुत मददगार है....*



बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो दोस्त गिटार के बारें में ..............बाह

----------


## mzone420

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो दोस्त गिटार के बारें में ..............बाह


धन्यवाद दोस्त.... ..

----------


## dharma23

बेहतरीन सूत्र , क्रप्या जारी रखे

----------


## mzone420

> बेहतरीन सूत्र , क्रप्या जारी रखे


धन्यवाद सुविधा जी

----------


## incist father

सीखना चाहते है

----------


## incist father

सीखना चाहते है सीखना चाहते है सीखना चाहते है

----------


## gajanrana69

Har kuch hai sir ji.....excellent

----------


## andythegood

गिटार सीखना मेरे बचपन का सपना था,१५ साल की उम्र में मैंने एक गिटार ख़रीदा था पर पापा ने उसे फेक दिया,आज भी हसरत है पर टाइम नहीं,पर मैं अपने बच्चो को जरुर सिखाऊंगा,जो मेरा सपना था कम से कम वो पूरा करे,आप को बंधाई की आप लोगो को उनका सपना पूरा करना सिखा रहे है.:salut:

----------

